# Die einfachen Dinge im Leben

## Turtlecrabman

Hallo Forum,

Einst sagte mein Elektrotechniklehrer "Zuerst an die einfachen Dinge denken", damit zeigte er uns, dass die zahlenmäßig meisten Probleme an Dingen liegen, die meist übersehen werden. Wie z. B. nicht eingesteckte Stecker oder auch defekte Schalter. Gleiches galt für Sicherheit, wie z. B. den Stecker ziehen wenn man an einem Gerät rumschraubt (was mir als Stöpsel nicht ganz klar war und ich so bis zu meinem 18 Lebensjahr etwa 5 heftige Stromschläge einstecken musste). Aber warum erzähle ich das? Weil ich seitdem ich Gentoo auf einem Thinkpad installiert habe, alles rund lief, bis auf die Video-Hardwarebeschleunigung. Ich habe faktisch 3 Monate immer mal wieder damit zugebracht die Lösung zu finden. Ich habe mich durch englische, deutsche und französische Foren gewühlt, doch nirgends eine Lösung. Da ich immer den ersten Freitag im Monat frei habe, habe ich gedacht ich versuche ich es heute weiter. Heute kam mir die glorreiche Idee das einfache Gentoo-Howto nochmal abzuarbeiten und TADA: Ich habe bei der Installation vergessen meinen User zur Gruppe Video hinzuzufügen.

So stelle ich fest das vieles im Leben mit der einfachsten Lösung zu beheben ist. Simple and Smart.

Viele Grüße

----------

## Finswimmer

Hihi. 

So ein Thread ist cool.

Erinnert mich an eine Rechner-Zusammenbau-Orgie von mir bis 3 Uhr nachts. Dann musste ich feststellen, dass der Rechner nicht angeht.

Nach einer halben Stunde Suche, habe ich festgestellt, dass der Schalter meiner Steckdosenleiste nicht drin ist.

Da hatte ich den PC aber schon wieder 1x auseinander und wieder zusammengebaut, um alle Stecker zu überprüfen :/

----------

## Yamakuzure

Stimmt.  :Smile: 

Wir bekamen in der Firma vor ein paar Monaten einen Server zurück, der 2 Jahre wegen eines Projekts bei einem Kunden gestanden hatte. Ein hübscher Dell PowerEdge.

Beim Einschalten fuhr das Ding kurz an, und schaltete sich dann ab.

Reingeschaut, ob irgendwo durch den Tarnsport was lose war, war aber alles bombenfest.

Einschaltknopf gedrückt, nichts tut sich.

Bei Dell angerufen, ein Techniker kam vorbei: "Hmmm... vielleicht die Powermodule" (ausgetauscht, war nix) "Könnte auch das alte Power-BackPane sein." (ausgetauscht, war nix) "Na, ich hab auch ein neues Mainboard dabei." (ausgetauscht, war nix).

Nach noch mehr Gerätsel, was es denn sein könne, habe ich mal die Abdeckung über der Frontleiste entfernt ("Ne, da kann nichts sein!")

 ... und siehe da, der Stecker vom Einschaltknopf war ab. Angesteckt, läuft!

Jaja, die einfachen Dinge...

Aber der Techniker war so lieb uns alle Neuteile da zu lassen. *tehehe*

----------

## Randy Andy

Jaha Yamakuzure,

da hat sich der Fehlerteufel wohl prima getarnt, gelle.

Ist aber auch kein Wunder, wenn er sich regelmäßig im Tarnsport übt.   :Wink: 

 *Yamakuzure wrote:*   

> Stimmt. 
> 
> snip
> 
> Reingeschaut, ob irgendwo durch den Tarnsport was lose war, war aber alles bombenfest.
> ...

 

Amüsierten Gruß,

Andy.

P.S. In die Kategorie dieses Threads passt auch sehr schön der heimtückische Fehler, den ich in epischer Breite hier beschrieb: https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-959150-highlight-knall.html

----------

## Yamakuzure

Oha. Liest sich lustig, also werde ich meinen Tippfehler nicht weg editieren.  :Wink: 

(Das kommt davon, wenn man sich zu sehr auf die Rächdschraibbrüffung verlässt.)

Edit: Gerade noch mal deinen verlinkten Beitrag gelesen, Andy, da fiel mir Folgendes auf: *schmidicom wrote:*   

> Das alle 8 Kondensatoren gleichzeitig ins Gras beissen lässt mich ehrlich gesagt gerade massiv an der Qualität von nVidia Produkten zweifeln...

 Und später: *Randy Andy wrote:*   

> Genau genommen hab ich den ersten Knall schon so ca. vor einem halben Jahr gehört.

 War mir damals garnicht aufgefallen, aber du hast damit quasi das Gegenteil von Schmidis Eindruck bewiesen. Da knallt ein Elko (mit Wumms) durch, und die GraKa läuft trotzdem noch.  :Very Happy:  Irre.

----------

## Randy Andy

 *Yamakuzure wrote:*   

> Oha. Liest sich lustig, also werde ich meinen Tippfehler nicht weg editieren. 

 

Seh ich genauso.

 *Yamakuzure wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Edit: Gerade noch mal deinen verlinkten Beitrag gelesen, Andy, da fiel mir Folgendes auf: *schmidicom wrote:*   Das alle 8 Kondensatoren gleichzeitig ins Gras beissen lässt mich ehrlich gesagt gerade massiv an der Qualität von nVidia Produkten zweifeln... Und später: *Randy Andy wrote:*   Genau genommen hab ich den ersten Knall schon so ca. vor einem halben Jahr gehört. War mir damals garnicht aufgefallen, aber du hast damit quasi das Gegenteil von Schmidis Eindruck bewiesen. Da knallt ein Elko (mit Wumms) durch, und die GraKa läuft trotzdem noch.  Irre.

 

So isses und sogar noch Besser. Denn ich hab es ca. zwei bis drei mal knallen gehört, über mehrere Monate Verteilt, bis die ersten Probleme auftraten und ich das Knallen ungefähr lokalisieren konnte. 

Und hier ist die Dunkelziffer derer, die ich mangels Hörweite nicht gehört hatte, nicht eingeschlossen.

Man sitzt halt nicht immer vor der Kiste wenn die gerade mal wieder ne Kompilierorgie abhält.  :Wink: 

----------

